# Basin Bayou



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Anybody have a way to get into there and how is the fishing in there? Are there any largemouth? It looks awesome from Avalon Blvd. Thanks, Amarillo


----------



## LRDD (May 23, 2011)

You can get in from the bay but have to be careful going in, the channel that runs by Nick's resturant is very shallow and the bridge you have to go under is very low. I have fly fished and slayed the bream in there a lot, bass fishing has always been hit or miss but I have caught a few nice ones in there.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

There is a boat ramp at Nicks Seafood restaurant on the south side of the bridge. He said it was free to use, I would just check first at the restaurant. You have to cross under Hwy 20 bridge, maybe 3-4' clearance, depending on water level. 










If you have an Eglin Permit (From Jackson Guard in Niceville) 
107 Highway 85 North
Niceville, FL 32578
(850)-882-4164
you can use their camping area on the bayou. It has a dirt ramp you can launch small boats from. Jackson Guard will give you a map of Eglin that has it on it and explain the rules. To get to it, you head east on Hwy 20 past Nicks Seafood around 3 miles. Turn left at the sign for Basin Bayou and follow the dirt road. If you get to a Y intersection, bear left. It can be wet/muddy after a rain with some deep holes on the road.










Not sure about the bass/bream, but redfish/trout are there. 

As a matter of interest, most of the testing during the Vietnam days for Agent Orange was done on a range just north west of Basin Bayou and a lot of the runoff went into Basin Creek. You can google it for more info. Thats why a lot of Eglins lakes and ponds are catch and release only.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> As a matter of interest, most of the testing during the Vietnam days for Agent Orange was done on a range just north west of Basin Bayou and a lot of the runoff went into Basin Creek. You can google it for more info. Thats why a lot of Eglins lakes and ponds are catch and release only.


Hmmmmm


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks everybody! The agent orange deal is a little spooky.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I remember seeing a controlled burn in that area in the mid 80s. Was two separate fires that kinda merged. Rumor control said anything that came thru the middle escaping the fire was shot, killed and hauled off.


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

EZ on the way in. Any shallow draft can get in. You might need to walk it through on a low tide. My first time, on the first 4 casts, 1 Red, 1 Spec, 2 bass. We were in a 20' Back Country, so it's not too bad!!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Good postings on Basin Bayou. The camp area is primative but very nice there on the water. LRDD is correct on the bass and bream. It was like that even back when I was a teen ager. WoodDuck hunting on the creek at the north end of the bayou was outstanding as well. crabbing was outstanding in the pass from the bay to the bayou. Not sure about today. Glad to see Basin Bayou mentioned here. I need to give it a try soon and bring back some nice old memories.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have caught chain pickeral and bass up that creek from a canoe many times. Never kept them, glad I did not now.


----------

